# Skid Shoe Adjustment



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

I recently received my HSS724AWD. It has side and rear skid shoes. I know how to measure for the side skid show adjustment. How are the rear skids adjusted? Or, are they adjusted to just touch the ground so that the blower doesn't ride up over hard snow? One of the sales people at the dealer said that many people remove the rears.

My cheaper snow blowers didn't have scraper bar adjustment bolts. It was done with the side shoes. I see that the Honda has a separate adjustment for this.

My concrete drive is not nice and flat. Some parts have risen slightly at the expansion joints. So, I have to be careful with the adjustments.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

don in nh said:


> I recently received my HSS724AWD. It has side and rear skid shoes. I know how to measure for the side skid show adjustment. How are the rear skids adjusted? Or, are they adjusted to just touch the ground so that the blower doesn't ride up over hard snow? One of the sales people at the dealer said that many people remove the rears.
> 
> My cheaper snow blowers didn't have scraper bar adjustment bolts. It was done with the side shoes. I see that the Honda has a separate adjustment for this.
> 
> My concrete drive is not nice and flat. Some parts have risen slightly at the expansion joints. So, I have to be careful with the adjustments.


 You can either adjust the rear skids at its highest level or as dealer said just remove them.Good Luck


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Adjust the rear skids to a fraction higher then the sides so if a side skid slides off a raised side walk or driveway the rear skids will catch its fall instead of the scraper bar.


On my HS928 I lowered my scrapper bar down as far as it would go to give the auger rakes more ground clearance. You might want to think about doing that as well then readjusting everything.


----------

